# Constant dripping from shower screen after descale and backflush



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

Yesterday I descaled (Puly descaler) and backflushed (Puly cleaner) my Gaggia Classic (2014). It was working fine and this was just a regular maintenance.

Now, when the unit is turned on, water drips from the showerscreen about one big drip per second. If I put the blank disk in the porterfilter, the drip comes out of the backflush drip pipe thing at about the same speed.

I have tried backflushing it again many times with cleaner and water, it seems to be fine - nice strong sound, spurt of water out of the pipe. However, the unit still drips, I cannot leave it on for any length of time as the boiler gets emptier and emptier.

What might be the problem? I assume it something with the 3 way solenoid valve, but what? Something stuck in it? Or is it something else wrong with the machine?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Vital Spark said:


> Yesterday I descaled (Puly descaler) and backflushed (Puly cleaner) my Gaggia Classic (2014). It was working fine and this was just a regular maintenance.
> 
> Now, when the unit is turned on, water drips from the showerscreen about one big drip per second. If I put the blank disk in the porterfilter, the drip comes out of the backflush drip pipe thing at about the same speed.
> 
> ...


If you have descaled then yes there's a chance the scale has got lodged in the valve. I've never had a classic one to pieces but worked on loads in the past, it won't take much for it to not seal properly.

If you can, get it stripped down and cleaned out then go from there. Hopefully that's all it needs


----------



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

So I took the solenoid valve off and took it apart. It didn't seem clogged with dirt, but it also didn't seem to be in good shape. The bottom part looked a bit corroded, see attached picture. Might that be the source of the drips? Is this fixable or does it need a new valve?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Vital Spark said:


> So I took the solenoid valve off and took it apart. It didn't seem clogged with dirt, but it also didn't seem to be in good shape. The bottom part looked a bit corroded, see attached picture. Might that be the source of the drips? Is this fixable or does it need a new valve?


If the mating faces are corroded then yes I'd say the valve would be done. Are the sealing faces metal to metal or is there a rubber o ring in place to seal the valve?


----------



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> If the mating faces are corroded then yes I'd say the valve would be done. Are the sealing faces metal to metal or is there a rubber o ring in place to seal the valve?


There is a rubber ring, it looked clean and intact.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Vital Spark said:


> There is a rubber ring, it looked clean and intact.


Have you rebuilt it yet to test it?


----------



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Have you rebuilt it yet to test it?


Yes, and it seems just the same as before, one to two drips per second out of the shower screen.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ah ok. @DaveP what do you think?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Me think......

Water out = water in

Heres a handy little diagram









So from the picture, either the 3 way valve or a internal leak between 2 adjacent water paths


----------



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

OK thanks. Well I have ordered a new value, if it's not that, an internal leak between two water paths sounds like a much bigger problem to fix...


----------



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

Well the new valve arrived and so far the problem seems to be gone. If I leave an empty cup under the showerscreen I do get a drip every now and then, but nothing like the 1-2 times a second I was getting before.

I wonder where the corrosion on the old valve came from?

I ordered the older style bigger 3 way valve, I was surprised just how much bigger it is, attached is a picture for comparison:


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Vital Spark said:


> Well the new valve arrived and so far the problem seems to be gone. If I leave an empty cup under the showerscreen I do get a drip every now and then, but nothing like the 1-2 times a second I was getting before.
> 
> I wonder where the corrosion on the old valve came from?
> 
> I ordered the older style bigger 3 way valve, I was surprised just how much bigger it is, attached is a picture for comparison:


Did it fit ok? Sounds like you've got it sorted which is great. The corrosion was probably just down to age/wear and tear. Things don't last forever unfortunately


----------



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes, it fitted just fine, all the connections seemed to be the same. It takes up a bit or room inside the machine of course, but there is plenty of room behind the boiler anyway.


----------

